# Wie bekomme ich Linux von meinem Medion Rechner???



## Onkelz-Fan94 (22. Oktober 2008)

Hallo zusammen
Hab mir jetzt nen neuen PC geholt und
meinen alten verkauf ich nun das ist auch alles
soweit geregelt, nur hab ich mir da mal Linux 
draufgemacht und bekomms nicht mehr
runter nicht durch wiederherstellen. Jetzt weiß ich
nicht mehr weiter Weil ich kann nicht einfach die
windows cd einlegen und das neu installiren da das
eine Oem ist und der dann rum mekert
Was kann ich da machen???

Hoffe auf schnelle Hilfe


----------



## AndreasMarkert (22. Oktober 2008)

Was meckert Windows denn, bei der Installation?

Du musst schon formatieren, klar geht keine Wiederherstellung wenn Linux drauf ist.
 Normal sollte auch eine z.B. Medion-Recovery-CD problemlos funzen, man muss nur meist die hässliche Aktivierungsprozedur über sich ergehen lassen.


----------



## Onkelz-Fan94 (22. Oktober 2008)

heißt einfach die recovery einlegen und dann neu installieren oder wie??


----------



## AndreasMarkert (22. Oktober 2008)

Ja klar.


----------



## Onkelz-Fan94 (22. Oktober 2008)

Naja aber er mekert dann rum da das ja nur eine oem version ist
und was ich noch sagen wollte ich kann auf diese linux partition nicht zugreifen wird die dann trotzdem gelöscht?


----------



## AndreasMarkert (22. Oktober 2008)

Also: Du wirfst die Recovery rein und lässt das erstmal durchleiern bis er Dich fragt auf welcher Partition Windows installiert werden soll.

Dann hast Du die Möglichkeit die vorhandenen Partitionen zu löschen und kannst eine neue Einteilung vornehmen.

Wird während der Prozedur alles lang und breit erklärt, welche Taste Du wann drücken musst.

Dann kannst Du ganz normal die C-Partition auswählen formatieren und installieren.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Oktober 2008)

Onkelz-Fan94 schrieb:


> Naja aber er mekert dann rum da das ja nur eine oem version ist
> und was ich noch sagen wollte ich kann auf diese linux partition nicht zugreifen wird die dann trotzdem gelöscht?


 
Du musst, wie gesagt, die einzelnen Pasrtitionen der Festplatte löschen.
Bis nichts mehr übrig ist.
Dann kannst du eine neue Partition erstellen.
Mach für Windows mal 10GB (XP) bis 35GB (Vista), den Rest kannst du für andere Partitionen verwenden. Damit nicht alles auf einer Platte ist.


----------



## AndreasMarkert (23. Oktober 2008)

Und?

Hat alles geklappt?


----------



## Onkelz-Fan94 (24. Oktober 2008)

Jap danke hat alles wunderbar funktioniert
vielen Danke euch!!!


----------



## AndreasMarkert (24. Oktober 2008)

Schön das es geklappt hat.


----------



## Onkelz-Fan94 (24. Oktober 2008)

Jap jetzt nur noch verpacken dann bekommt ihn meine 
Opa der hat noch einen pentium3 der gehört eig ins
museum. Hat übrigens ewig gedauert das ganze formatieren
usw.
Danke!!


----------

